# A November sunrise - and a sun burst



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

Much earlier this morning I suddenly saw this wonderful colour, so I left everything as it was, put on my coat and shoes, grabbed the camera rucksack and hurried outside. I thought I'd go for a walk on my newly detected path to get some nice sunrise photos. Alas! it is November!

What that means? Look:

1.






2.





3.





(These three ^ were taken with the 350D and the 70-300mm lens, the following two were taken with the Powershot to get a wider angle)

4.





5.





In the end I had to jog back to the car as not to get soaked :roll:
So much for a sunrise in November ... wonderful light is a shortlived thing in this month.

But sometimes the sun just bursts through!






November in North Germany for you...


----------



## Dylan (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW. I like number 2 and the shades of blue in number 4. We have had clouds and rain for the last three days in Delaware. Glad to see someone has decent weather. Nice shots.


----------



## Dan28607 (Nov 9, 2006)

great shots! i really like #2.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 9, 2006)

What another excellent series.
The colours and texture in #2 is the best for me, it tells a story, lovelly and moody.
Makes me want to stop editing some shots for a client and go and point my camera at something that ain't travelling 70mph on mud!!!


----------



## stc9357 (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent photos I rally do like the last one.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks folks 
Whoever might think the last was achieved by means of any filter, either on the lens upon taking it or later in PS is wrong.
It was taken like this, no filters involved. Since I had the lens in macro (between 200 and 300mm) at the full extension, I had to lean into focus, somehow swaying to and fro to find focus and then ... shoot. Only later on the computer did I see what I captured .


----------



## skyonfire (Nov 9, 2006)

The last one is awesome Lafoto. Well they all are..


----------



## Arch (Nov 9, 2006)

good job with these corinna... really nice colours.... dig the last one too :thumbup:


----------



## PNA (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice series......lots of feeling in them.


----------



## dewey (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice shots... I love the last one!


----------



## Puscas (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, they're all great pictures, but the last one really kept me looking. Perfect rays of light. 



pascal


----------



## Tantalus (Nov 9, 2006)

The last one's a gem, great capture. I also like 2 and 5, nice detail and color on the clouds.


----------



## fotobandini (Nov 9, 2006)

Amazing shots.  I really like number 1.  Almost looks like eyes looking over the trees.  the last one is brilliant.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 9, 2006)

Nicely done. You did catch the perfect sunburst


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 9, 2006)

thats what I like to see, Otters, I mean a nice moody sky
great shots


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone. 
I quite enjoyed this mornings walk (even took something like a self-portrait while I was out  --- but I still don't know whether I shall show it or not?) --- and I am quite happy about the sunburst in the droplet ... this was one out of 10 droplet pics and it sure came out best. Thank you for your comments!!! :hugs:


----------



## teishu (Nov 9, 2006)

#4 looks really nice! like the way the sky looks sortof seperate to the ground..


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool sky photos.  I love the first one the most!!!!  Great job Lafoto!


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning work.  Just awesome!


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 10, 2006)

Whoa! Those are very dramatic clouds.  And the sunburst in the water droplet is stunning...you must have been so excited to see it turned out so well.  I know I'd be thrilled to get a shot like that.


----------



## ravikiran (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome as ever. And the last photo is a masterpiece. Thanks for sharin.g


----------



## snownow (Nov 10, 2006)

I will add to the list of wow's, great work!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 10, 2006)

EXcellent shots Corinna.   I really really like the second, but that last shot....right on.  Love it.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 10, 2006)

You captured some funky stuff there LF. I like the series :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice series.  I used to work nights and we used to watch the sun come up in the morning and many of them I wished I could have captured.  The light is just so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dllb (Nov 11, 2006)

I really like the star on the last one.


----------



## ShootHoops (Nov 11, 2006)

I *love* #2 and the last shot.


----------

